# Tarjeta de video Pci express no detecta tv de precio economico.



## panama1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

hola , tengo rockolas de alquiler pero tengo un problema , las tarjetas de video agp detectaban todas las tv de cualquier marca , akai , selectron , sankey , sony , lg , sanyo etc, pero ahora  los motherboard traen ranuras pci express y esas tarjetas solo detectan tv de marcas reconocidas , lg , sony , samsumg, panasonic , pero las marcas de tv  mas economicas , akai , sankey , selectron , no las detecta , lo raro es que si me detectaba un sankey viejito pero los modelos nuevos no los quieren detectar , habra algun  circuito o algo para construir para arreglar este problema ? tendre que cambiar mas de 5 tv que estan en buenas condiciones por otros de marca mas reconocida , saludos.


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

Otra cosa  la configuracion regional del tv pal , ntsc y de los paises ya todo eso lo revise, este problema le pasa  varios colegas y no se le encuentra solucion ,saludos


----------



## sevset (Jul 18, 2009)

Que tal. normalmente las tarjetas de graficos con salidas s-video o video compuesto, tienen una funcion seleccionable denominada,"FORZAR DETECCION DE TV". esto soluciona la mayoria de los problemas.

suerte.


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola sevset , esa opcion de forzar deteccion de tv tampoco funciona , tambien he configurado en la mayoria de los paises , formato ntsc , pal y no funciona ,deteccion automatica , dual view tampoco funciona, inmaginate que esas tarjetas traen 3 puertos vga , dvi , super video , si conectamos el monitor en vga jamas te detectara la tv porque dicen los fabricantes de la tarjeta que vga y super video los 2 son analogos y tiene que conectarse en el puerto dvi porque es digital y se le pone un adaptador dvi / vga y asi si detecta la tv pero las de marcas economicas no los detecta , saludos.


----------



## sevset (Jul 18, 2009)

Yo tengo una targeta de graficos nvidia geforce 6500, y detecta tambien en las salidas analogicas, tanto en s-video como en video compuesto. posiblemente reinstalando el driver tengas buen resultado.

suerte.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 18, 2009)

intensa poner una R de 75ohms en la salida de video compuesto de la placa ya que lo que detectan estas targtas de video es cuando le aplicas una carga a la salida

quizas las TV mas economicas no presentan esta impedancia en su entrada de video

saludos


----------



## panama1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola capitanp  tu sugerencia es como la de pablin pero en ves de poner el capacitor ceramico se le pone  la resistencia de 75 ohms ?

saludos

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/svideo/index.htm


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 19, 2009)

Buenas

Yo a mi tarjeta le puse el adaptador dvi / vga, forzamos la deteccion y listo. Tengo una comunacha Gforce 7300.  Funciona de maravilla.


----------

